# Dog Coats



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey gang...

I am trying to get a feel for what people want when they buy a coat for their dog...

*Something waterproof?

*Something warm?

*Something cute/fashionable?

*All of the above?

*Something cheap? 
---> What would people pay for a quality coat?

I would think that a dog coat doesn't necessarily have to be waterproof, cuz who is going to walk their dog or keep them out in the rain?

The whole point of a coat for a dog is added warmth correct?

But also, people like their dogs to look nice right? Why else would the pet fashion industry be a million dollar business...

I am making some coats for the local Great Dane rescue for the holiday craft fair, and quite possibly starting a small business. I just want some feedback into what people are looking for when shopping for a dog coat.

I have already made quite a few fleece ones, and everyone loved them. Great Danes are big babies about the cold...as well as a few other breeds out there and they prefer to have a coat on when playing in the snow!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Those are really cute!! great job


The main thing that I look for is that it should have a full chest/belly cover, but not restrict movement. Ideally if fleece is used it should be non-pilling kind. Price can be restrictive, I probably wouldnt spend more then $60 on a coat.


I really like the look of chillydog coats:
Chilly Dogs

or this weatherbeeta one:

Kennel Deluxe Dog Blanket Weatherbeeta Inc (Pet Supplies - Pet Equipment Supplies - Pet Apparel - D

but for the winters that we have, I got Uno this Columbia vest, its great, its easy to put on/take off, no pill fabric, doesent restrict movement:

Columbia Sportswear Trailhead Dog Vest - Fleece - Save 50%



Heres a pic I took of him trying it on:


----------



## BGBY (Sep 22, 2009)

I want to buy Casey and Ava a coat at out local pet store <not Pet Smart> for warmth mainly because Ava has such short hair and she shivered so much last year I put infant clothes on her... but I just wanted to say your puppy clothes are adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are good coats, the only problem is that they really don't have the sizes for BIG dogs...like Danes. A lot of the people that I know (huge Dane community out here) have resorted to buying baby horse blankets because they cannot find coats big enough for their Danes. The coat you have for Uno looks good and durable.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

All these coats I am seeing are sooooo sooooo sooooo cute LOVE THEM!!!!!!!!!
Living where it gets pretty cold in the winter, I want something for warmth and also with the cold and snow something that keeps them dry! My one dog (ori_pei) has longer hair ( the 1/2 of him that is shar~pei is the long coated shar~pie the one you can't use for a show dog)so he actually never likes anything on,. but my beagle he's 10 and he does actually shiver (hes getting up there) and the 2 labs they can tolerate it but I know they seem cold with their short coats!
I love the look of those coats you have so darn~darn cute! Stylish yet functional you've got a hit there!:smile:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If you guys send me your dog's dimensions I would be happy to make coats for you. I have made ~15 coats for friends/family.

Here is a good chart for all the measurements I would need:










Also, I can do any color...print or solid. From the pictures above you can see that there is the main part of the coat and trim. I can do any combo of print/solid for either of the trim and base. Prints are generally more expensive to buy so for a coat it would be a bit more as well...since I really am just starting out at this I don't have a list of prices for the different sized coats. I know that for the largest coat that I have made (fits a 170# HUGE dane was $60). So for small dog coats it would be much less than that...but I would have to think about how much fabric, etc it would take.

Just let me know! It would be great to use a couple of you guys for testimonials :biggrin:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Chelsy has a lot of sweaters because every time I shave her, we end up with a cold spell the next day....plus she is 12 1/2 years old.

The thing I look for in a doggie coat or sweater is one that can be washed repeatedly and still look good, and one that dries fast so when she comes in with snowballs stuck to it, it will dry quickly.
Lhasa's are very short so the coats get dirty really quick. Washability is the most important thing to me. Plus I hate those little back leg straps that some of them have. The dog ends up tangled in them or they get pee'd on. 

I put a denim jacket on Rocky once when he was a baby (Clearance rack at Target) and he pouted and sulked until I took it off. Never put another coat on him again. His problem is being too hot all the time.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

aww all those coats are too adorable. too bad i probably won't ever need to buy one...1. i have a husky. 2. i live in southern california where cold is 60 degrees haha.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

chowder said:


> Chelsy has a lot of sweaters because every time I shave her, we end up with a cold spell the next day....plus she is 12 1/2 years old.
> 
> The thing I look for in a doggie coat or sweater is one that can be washed repeatedly and still look good, and one that dries fast so when she comes in with snowballs stuck to it, it will dry quickly.
> Lhasa's are very short so the coats get dirty really quick. Washability is the most important thing to me. Plus I hate those little back leg straps that some of them have. The dog ends up tangled in them or they get pee'd on.
> ...


The nice thing about fleece is that its super durable, easy to wash, doesn't fade, and dries fast. I try and always get the antipill fleece too, so they stay nice and soft.



BabyHusky said:


> aww all those coats are too adorable. too bad i probably won't ever need to buy one...1. i have a husky. 2. i live in southern california where cold is 60 degrees haha.


We have a wolf hybrid that wont ever need a coat but the other 3 girls are total whimps when it comes to the cold...Bailey the Dane shivers even when she is inside during the winter...sheesh.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> but for the winters that we have, I got Uno this Columbia vest, its great, its easy to put on/take off, no pill fabric, doesent restrict movement:
> 
> Columbia Sportswear Trailhead Dog Vest - Fleece - Save 50%


We bought one of those for Zio for our 2 weeks up in Toronto last December, but had to return it when be got back because the seams started to separate in the front after only 3 wearings. :frown:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

, I hope mine doesent fall apart, it seems pretty durable, but you never know. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SubMariner said:


> We bought one of those for Zio for our 2 weeks up in Toronto last December, but had to return it when be got back because the seams started to separate in the front after only 3 wearings. :frown:



Thats pretty bad...I thought that Columbia made pretty high quality stuff...

Bailey wears her coat almost everyday, all day in the winter even when inside. I wash it on a very regular basis and it has yet to show any signs of wear and tear on the seams.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Well I've read the reviews prior to getting it and they were all positive, but probably because the people written them right after getting it, I guess I'll have to wait til the cold comes and try it out, but I ordered the weatherbeeta as a backup, they make very durable coats.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Unosmom said:


> , I hope mine doesent fall apart, it seems pretty durable, but you never know. Thanks for the heads up.


 It fit well. Plus Zio seemed to find it comfortable & he wasn't trying to rip it off (always a plus). But then the 3rd time he wore it, it started to come apart. 

Naturally, because we were up in Toronto we couldn't do anything about it. But once we got home, we made arrangements to return it. Got all the money back...

Of course it's not something he needs all the time down here in FL.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's the latest batch...


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm diggin that pink argyle, you said you charge $60 for a large right? I'd have to get you some measurements, the pup is a little smaller then your Dane's


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I will have to get you some measurements for Owen. If we end up going on our Europ trip, I think that we will need it for the colder months over there.  How much do your coats usually cost?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Cost is size dependent...Large (big enough for a 120 pound Dane) are $60....unless you choose to have all solid color for the trim and base.

How much do your dogs weigh?

Also, I posted up a diagram of the measurements I would need. Just PM me them and I will figure out a price for you.

My guess so far would be

Small $25-$35 
Medium $35-$50
Large $50-$60
XLarge $60+


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I LOVE the collar on the pink one :biggrin:


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice and proper lol


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

*bump*
I'm bumping this. 
Mostly because I can. 
And so i can find it easier later. 
:smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I look forward to winter, actually moving to a city where it snows, so Uno will get a chance to wear his coats without looking too ridiculous..lol


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> *bump*
> I'm bumping this.
> Mostly because I can.
> And so i can find it easier later.
> :smile:


You should pick out some fabric while you're here next weekend :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If this coming winter is as cold as the one we suffered last year, you'll be making one for Mollie as well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Yep! Just let me know what color and size. I can pretty much do whatever you'd like BUT I wouldn't have set prices since I do special custom orders. I need to set up an online store....maybe next year or something.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oki doki. Now, just very quietly, is it possible to make a small one, like, a teeny one, like, for example, a 8lb cat? :redface: I better explain that Windy, Mollie and I walk a good 1/2 mile every night, (so no-one can see us) and I'm anticipating that she is going to freeze as she's short haired, just like me!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Um it's possible!!! But I don't know how a car will tolerate a coat LOL

PM me if youre seriously interested.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh yeah! I didn't think of that, maybe she won't like it - I keep forgetting that cats are rather odd creatures. Oh well, there's only one way to find out, right? I'll PM you in a week or two. We've all got a healthy eye tuned towards the tropics right now, so once this part of the hurricane season is over and done with I'll be able to plan a bit better. It's just struck me as kindof weird that I'm thinking about winter and the cold when we've got a possible tropical disturbance breathing down our necks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You may want to get a cheap coat thing first and try it out on her first....?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Nuh, if I get one off you for Mollie I'll get one for Windy as well - she'll get use to wearing it. If not, I'll just give it to my friends chihuahua.
Poor cat, she's probably thinking, what the hell have I got myself into - take me back to the shelter, now!!! :smile:
Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> You should pick out some fabric while you're here next weekend :wink:


I think that is a wonderful idea. 
But the snow here is super wet. I don't know how productive fleece alone would be.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I can make any coat waterproof....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> I can make any coat waterproof....


that's what i would need......

one for just rain..for when it's warm and raining..and one for rain and cold, for that's what a washington winter is.....

when honey gets home, i'll have him help me measure them...malia is the tough one because she has corgi legs (short) and a long back.

i'll pm you with measurements and you can tell me what two of each kind will cost me....they look perfect...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

What I was thinking is making them reversible. So if its not raining you can have the cute fleece fabric on the outside and the water proof part on the inside....and vice versa.

Its hard to for me to be able to give you an estimate cost, just because I've never made a water proof one before and haven't priced out the supplies I would need. But I am a perfectionist so they would be perfect :wink:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> What I was thinking is making them reversible. So if its not raining you can have the cute fleece fabric on the outside and the water proof part on the inside....and vice versa.
> 
> Its hard to for me to be able to give you an estimate cost, just because I've never made a water proof one before and haven't priced out the supplies I would need. But I am a perfectionist so they would be perfect :wink:


if it's not raining and it's just cold out, my dogs are double coated....they don't need coats....

so i wouldn't need reversible....they are walked...regularly....

i just need waterproof for warm weather and waterproof for cold weather...

and maybe a reversible LOL...i'll get those measurements and then we can decide.

they are both black, so black works..since they shed whole dogs...or yellow....or orange would be cool.....or you let me know what solid colours you have and then we can decide.....this is awesome..


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Solid colors are generally cheaper for me to buy...so generally cheaper for me to make coats out of.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Solid colors are generally cheaper for me to buy...so generally cheaper for me to make coats out of.


How do you make them?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ha! You think I'm gonna give you all my secrets LOL?!?! It's really actually pretty easy, it's just time consuming.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

PLLLLLLLLLLLLLEAASE?:tongue:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> You may want to get a cheap coat thing first and try it out on her first....?


Oh Nat, Nat, Natalie.............
I'm reviving an older post here, but now the weather has turned cold in FL (although it's forecast to be in the 70's this weekend), I'm now looking at coats again. Maybe I'm not the only one???
The cold doesn't seem to bother Mollie the dog (yet anyway), she just seems to be relishing it, runs faster and longer.
But, I thought about it and took your advice and tried on a few jackets/coats/covers on Windy the cat in Petco this morning. I found that she is better suited to sweater type set ups, the streatchy type of sock thing with 5 holes for the legs and head. 
Plus, something that hadn't crossed my mind before, she needs a hole for the harness connection to the leash to poke out. Or, if the sweater is tight enough, I guess I could put the harness on top of the whole ensemble.
Have I confused you completely, or is this something you could make or maybe give some thought to making in the future when you open your shop?
Petco by the way, didn't have anything really suitable, or anything that really fitted her, she's too long in the body compared to dog's of the same size. I must say though that she also seemed fine with it on, granted she did walk a bit funny but she'll adapt, given time.


----------

